# English translation for profiles



## Marc

Hey there,

I am currently working for a german roof technology company, that needs its product catalog transleted. However, a lot the language used is very specific and I really have no clue what that would be in english. 
Since a lot of guys here are in the roofing business I figured you might have seen stuff like that before and are able to give me a name of these products. 

I would really appreciate it!

PS: the file is attached. We are talking about edge profiles here. I am actually only concerned about the two in the middle. The one on the left is a "Gutter Suspender" and the one on the right would be a "Valley Flashing" I believe...


----------



## rooferguy

it looks like it is flashings for a tile roof first one is the botom edge flashing called eave.
second one is a gable flashing goes up the edges 
third one is a wall flashing goes up against walls and in the front of skylights and chimmneys.

last one is a vally flashing hope that helps you out 

iam pretty sure iam right because of the returns on the metal to shed water for a high profile roofing product


----------



## Interloc

The 3rd one looks like a sidewall flashing considering the safety edge, would'nt work as a front pan on a chimney or skylite..IMO


----------



## Marc

Oh thank you guys so much. That really helps me a lot. I think I should just email the catalog to a roofing specialist before I give it back to the company, I'm really not a specialist in that area 

Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## Marc

I am facing another problem. 
What you see on that picture is a flat roof edge trim, with a part welded to it in order to drain water off...any ideas how that part would be called?


----------



## rooferguy

never seen anything like that but we have roof drains called scuppers that drain off a flat roof edge there made way diffrent tho but kinda work the same way if there is a tech name for it i dont know it


----------



## Interloc

Diverter...i dunno..


----------



## shazapple

That would definitely be a "Scupper"


----------



## Marc

Accoding to the google images a "scupper" looks a lot like this thing. thanks so much guys. This catalog is really killing me with all its tech language


----------



## Grumpy

from left to right... First one is gutter apron. 

Second one looks like a gravel stop but I am confused by the hem.

Third one would be a base flashing/sidewall flashing/ L flashing. not sure why all the Hems are bent up instead of down though.

last one is a V valley.

The photograph you showed I would definetly not call a scupper. Unlike any scupper I have ever seen. Maybe it is called a scupper in some parts. Some people may call it a drop tube or an outlet.


----------



## Grumpy

Ahhh hah, after reading rooferguy's description, I now understand why all the hems go up. They will be under tile, not under shingles. The hems are not fully folded upon themselves and will create a water dam at the edge of the flashing. If those were installed under shingles it'd be a disaster.


----------



## MGP Roofing

Marc said:


> I am facing another problem.
> What you see on that picture is a flat roof edge trim, with a part welded to it in order to drain water off...any ideas how that part would be called?


The scuppers I know are like the ones here: http://www.vikingroofspec.co.nz/catalog/product/bituclad-torch-on-membrane-waterproofing
Never seen one like that, though.


----------



## rooferguy

Grumpy said:


> from left to right... First one is gutter apron.
> 
> Second one looks like a gravel stop but I am confused by the hem.
> 
> Third one would be a base flashing/sidewall flashing/ L flashing. not sure why all the Hems are bent up instead of down though.
> 
> last one is a V valley.
> 
> The photograph you showed I would definetly not call a scupper. Unlike any scupper I have ever seen. Maybe it is called a scupper in some parts. Some people may call it a drop tube or an outlet.


 hems are bent that way for if any water gets in under tiles it can run out simply because you cant use step flashing for tiles


----------



## Grumpy

rooferguy said:


> hems are bent that way for if any water gets in under tiles it can run out simply because you cant use step flashing for tiles


 Yup


Grumpy said:


> Ahhh hah, after reading rooferguy's description, I now understand why all the hems go up. They will be under tile, not under shingles. The hems are not fully folded upon themselves and will create a water dam at the edge of the flashing. If those were installed under shingles it'd be a disaster.


----------



## 1985gt

That "scupper" looks like it belongs on a skylight not a flat roof edge metal. That cant flow enough water.


----------



## Grumpy

1985gt said:


> That "scupper" looks like it belongs on a skylight not a flat roof edge metal. That cant flow enough water.


 I was thinking the same thing. Especially since it's extruded metal, it actually looks like it is or could have been a skylight frame.


----------



## rooofer1

The thread is a bit older.
In Germany, each have a flat roof an emergency overflow in case of the flat roof drain is clogged.
We every flat roof so calculated, if the main drains are clogged again. The emergency spillway must then provide for a short time the water flow.


----------

